# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Preparator  Museum Collections and Exhibitions

## NSwallow

Hillwood Estate, Museum & Gardens is seeking an experienced Preparator - Museum Collections and Exhibitions. Learn more about careers at Hillwood and view the complete job description athttps://www.hillwoodmuseum.org/conta...s-volunteering Please send a resume and cover letter to staffing-collections@hillwoodmuseum.org

*Position Overview:*

Reporting to the Museum Supervisory Registrar, the Preparator  Museum Collections and Exhibitions is responsible for the overall safe and efficient internal movement, housing, and installation of collections and loan objects as well as maintaining professional museum standards of care and maintenance of permanent collections and exhibition areas through systematic and routine cleaning, monitoring condition of works in storage and on exhibition, performing annual inventories of collections, and assisting with maintaining lighting in exhibitions areas and in the Mansion. Works as part of a team in Collections Management, as well as closely with staff from other departments and outside contractors. Oversees outside contract art handlers on special projects with permanent collection and exhibitions.
*Required Knowledge:
*

Bachelor of Arts degree in Art, Art History, Studio Art, Museum Studies or a closely related program from an accredited college or university5+ years related experience within a professional arts or historical organization.Demonstrated experience includes handling, installing, and mounting a variety of 2-dimenstional and 3-dimensional art objects.Knowledge of installation materials and techniques, knowledge of fine art packing.Fundamental understanding of preventative conservation as it relates to care and cleaning of objects in a historic house.Basic electrical and/or woodworking skills a plus.

* Skills/Abilities:* 


Acts as a consultant, using expertise to design and implement solutions.Ability to work independently.Conscientious, self-motivated, resourceful, flexible and punctual.Ability to communicate effectively, remain organized and execute details precisely under pressureAbility to work collaboratively in a team environment, or independentlyStrong computer skills including familiarity with museum collection database program, ie: TMSExperience in the safe operation and maintenance of a variety of hand and power tools, hydraulic lifts, fork and scissor liftsAccess and employ job related computer software (i.e. Microsoft Office, Office 365, Outlook, Outlook Calendar) at an effective proficiency level.Ability to read and follow diagrams and schematics.

----------

